# Pink Baby Vest (K)



## maybebabydesigns

This little Pink vest is mainly in garter stitch and stocking stitch.

To achieve the 14 chest I used DK and 3.50mm needles and for 16 chest DK and 4mm needles but should you wish a larger size it could be worked in Aran or chunky with the appropriate needles for the yarn.

It uses appropriately 35-40 gms for the small size and 40-45grms for the larger size. (Please allow a little more for bigger sizes)

The pattern is available from my website and Ravelry, the cost of the pattern is £1.00

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/charityvestpattern.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charity-pink-baby-vest


----------



## StellasKnits

That's adorable!


----------



## pamgillies1

So pretty. Have just purchased it. Good luck with sales.


----------



## bane

These are really cute , much better than the one I tried yesterday !! Lol
:thumbup:


----------



## vera M

they are ,lovely I will buy one but dont have anyone to knit it for wish it was for a bigger size 
vera


----------



## maybebabydesigns

vera M said:


> they are ,lovely I will buy one but dont have anyone to knit it for wish it was for a bigger size
> vera


Thank you, you could try knitting in in a heavier yarn on bigger needles to get a larger size, perhaps Aran or Chunky with the appropriate needle you the yarn  X


----------



## lil rayma

This vest is just adorable and I know a baby girl that will be making her appearance in August. This will be a sweet welcoming gift for her.


----------



## maggie45

Beautiful vest. I can see a few more of these popping up. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## hoyly2

Thanks for this pattern, I will be knitting it for my local special care unit


----------



## amudaus

Jill!this is a real sweetie. I love your new updated site and as always everythng is gorgeous.Always love looking.


----------



## maggie45

I've just bought the pattern, can't wait to get started


----------



## moonriver

So adorable..


----------



## Katsch

Cute vest


----------



## laurelarts

That is adorable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

What a sweet little design! Love the unusual construction.


----------



## maybebabydesigns

thank you for your kind comments


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty

It's so cute, love the style and colors!


----------



## belleflower

I love how you have combined simple knit and purl stitches into easy stitch patterns which really work with this designxx


----------



## lexiemae

Beautiful, I love the way you have picked up the colours in the buttons and trim. You are very talented )


----------



## Nancyn

Very cute! Great for a baby gift!


----------



## kmangal16

Thanks Jill. So cute, just bought it.


----------



## sjbowers

Just got it! Thanks so much for this great pattern. I bet it'll be the next big thing on here, following on the heels of the popularity of the "all in one". Hope lots of people do these for charity!


----------



## maybebabydesigns

Thank you all for your kind comments and support


----------



## deechilders

Darling!


----------



## jaml

I really like it. Nice job!


----------



## MrsMurdog

Would one of you wonderful knitters post a photo of the finished work on a real baby? It is a very cute pattern, but having a difficult time picturing the fit. Thanks


----------



## maybebabydesigns

MrsMurdog said:


> Would one of you wonderful knitters post a photo of the finished work on a real baby? It is a very cute pattern, but having a difficult time picturing the fit. Thanks


I have posted a picture on a life size reborn if that is of any help


----------



## kmangal16

I love it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Oh my goodness, it's even more adorable on the baby doll.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Thank you for posting the photo on the doll. Very pretty. Now, I just have to see if my niece has a girl in two weeks!


----------



## bunnysbaby

Beautiful design, pattern bought off to raid stash. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I bought it too! It was the picture of it on the baby doll that got me. These appear to be small enough to give to hospitals for preemies.


----------



## janettamargo

Sooo cute! I love it!


----------



## sjbowers

Sewbizgirl said:


> Oh my goodness, it's even more adorable on the baby doll.


I loved it off the baby but on? So so precious! I am thankful for this pattern! Would look cute with soakers on a little boy too (not pink of course).


----------



## gcoop

Just made my purchase, can't wait to make it


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww so sweet! If the rumour is true and daughter in law is expecting a little girl this is on my to do list!


----------



## maybebabydesigns

Thank you for all your support and kind comments


----------



## Carolinesol

MrsMurdog said:


> Would one of you wonderful knitters post a photo of the finished work on a real baby? It is a very cute pattern, but having a difficult time picturing the fit. Thanks


Hi. This was my first effort and thought it was to tight for baby Katy... So added a few stitches and larger needles and number 2 is bigger.
Will try it on Katy today..
It's such a lovely easy pattern


----------



## Diane D

i just love it!!!!


----------



## Carolinesol

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. This was my first effort and thought it was to tight for baby Katy... So added a few stitches and larger needles and number 2 is bigger.
> Will try it on Katy today..
> It's such a lovely easy pattern


Think this one fits a lot better...


----------



## maybebabydesigns

Carolinesol said:


> Think this one fits a lot better...


Looks lovey


----------



## Carolinesol

maybebabydesigns said:


> Looks lovey


Thank you x


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Very cute.


----------



## Rainebo

Aw. Just so darling!!!


----------

